# Jeu sur Apple tv



## prévu (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai une Apple Tv de première génération et un ipad2.
J'essaye de passer me jeu réal racing 2 hé ( comme sur le site d'Apple) et je n'y arrive pas. Dans le jeu je n'ai jamais la possibilité de choisir mon Apple Tv.

Merci à celui où celle qui pourra m'aider


----------



## ubusky (19 Avril 2012)

yop,

sauf erreur, cela fonctionne avec la 2 ou 3, mais pas avec celle de première génération...


----------



## George78 (20 Avril 2012)

yup, c vrai, ça marchera pas avec ATV1..


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Pas d'airplay sur cette atv.


----------

